# Help selecting Aruba timeshare



## hajjah (May 29, 2010)

We decided to use ff miles and get flights for a two week vacation in Aruba this July.  I'm now within the 45 day window using RCI points for one week and next week for the second.  Our flights are on Saturday.  Ok, so now the problem is in selecting a resort.  Of course, the Marriotts are not RCI so according to the TUG ratings, the better resorts are Costa Linda and Playa Linda, but they only have a Friday check in.  I noticed that Aruba Beach Club and Casa Del Mar have come up several times.  What are some recommendations on selecting two timeshares in Aruba?  I am a previous owner at Divi Village and Carribean Palm Village, so I am aware of their units.  I've also stayed at the Divi Phoenix before the new building opened.  We're not interesed in the all inclusive resorts since there are too many great restaurants to dine in Aruba.    Any advice???


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 29, 2010)

We had an excellent experience at Casa del Mar several years ago.  The beach seems to be much less croweded at Casa del Mar than at the Marriotts.


----------



## Blondie (May 29, 2010)

We too loved Casa Del Mar. The 2 bed unit was great- older but comfy and spacious. Be careful of AB Club- smaller units are across the parking lot I believe.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2010)

Another vote for Casa del Mar.  It's been a few years, but we loved that it was a bit more laid-back, and the beach was great.  I'd consider it a nice exchange.  We had a 2 bd, and a small balcony overlooking the pool to the ocean.  The unit was comfy and clean and was all we needed. I'd grab it again if I was planning to go again soon.

Edited to add:  I've heard some exchangers land in the building complex across the street and away from oceanfront.  We didn't experience that, but it never hurts to call the resort and confirm or ask if you can get oceanfront.


----------



## hajjah (May 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help.  Hopefully we will be able to find good units.


----------



## Larry (May 30, 2010)

hajjah said:


> the better resorts are Costa Linda and Playa Linda, but they only have a Friday check in.  Aruba.    Any advice???



Just a correction here Playa Linda only has Sunday Check in not Friday.

I would also consider the new Divi Beach resort next to the Divi Phoenix in Palm Beach area. I toured it in January and thought the units and location were great. The Divi Golf resort although not directly on the beach is also supposed to be nice.


----------



## Anne S (May 30, 2010)

Blondie said:


> We too loved Casa Del Mar. The 2 bed unit was great- older but comfy and spacious. Be careful of AB Club- smaller units are across the parking lot I believe.



All of the Aruba Beach Club units are on the beach. It is the one bedroom Casa Del Mar units that are across the street from the beach.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 30, 2010)

I love Casa Del Mar but the beach has been eroded so it is shallow - meaning just a few steps from the palapas.  The beach at ABC is deeper if that is a factor in your choice.  I left Aruba on May 9 of this year so my info is current.  Linda


----------



## Anne S (May 30, 2010)

lvhmbh said:


> I love Casa Del Mar but the beach has been eroded so it is shallow - meaning just a few steps from the palapas.  The beach at ABC is deeper if that is a factor in your choice.  I left Aruba on May 9 of this year so my info is current.  Linda



We are owners of Aruba Beach Club and have been going there since 1994. The beach in front of CDM has always been narrow, but CDM people can use the palapas at ABC. ABC and CDM are right next to each other and share each other's facilities, so whether you stay at CDM or ABC you will have the same beach, and the same facilities. But as I mentioned in my previous post, you might not want to accept a CDM one bedrom unit if your wish is to be directly on the beach.


----------



## hajjah (May 30, 2010)

Thanks again.  I see that we have more information to work with at this point.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 4, 2010)

So far, we have a two bedroom unit at Casa Del Mar (9,000 pts) and are waiting to find a second week in whatever becomes available within the 45 day window.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 10, 2010)

Update:  We are now confirmed into Casa Del Mar for two weeks next month.  Hopefully, I will be able to get the resort to assign us to the same unit both weeks.  Should we ask for a particular location?  I want to ask for a top floor since we really dislike hearing people above us.


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2010)

hajjah said:


> Update:  We are now confirmed into Casa Del Mar for two weeks next month.  Hopefully, I will be able to get the resort to assign us to the same unit both weeks.  Should we ask for a particular location?  I want to ask for a top floor since we really dislike hearing people above us.



This is a fixed week and unit property so if an owner comes during the time period you will need to move to your assigned unit. Even if the owner does not show up in all probability you will need to move unless for some reason they know for sure that your unit will not be occupied.

In floating weeks systems you would have had a better chance of staying in your unit. Regarding top floor unit you will probably get whatever unit number you are assigned to on your confirmation. The good news is that all of the 2BR units have a view of the beach although some have a better view than others.

You can go on the Casa Del Mar website and see what unit you will be getting from your confirmation and get a good idea of what your view will be and what floor you will be assigned. I don't own at Casa del mar but that's how it works for the fixed week timeshares that I own in Aruba at Playa Linda, Costa Linda and La Cabana ( except for bluegreen units at La Cabana that are assigned at check in).

In any event you should have a great time as Casa Del Mar is very nice. Try their restaurant ( I think it's called Mathew's). I never ate there but have heard it is very good with ocean front views.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  I only know that I got both units at 9,000 points each with RCI.  I will have to wait to receive the emailed/mailed confirmation to find out which units we are being assigned.  In some resorts, they can determine ahead of time if a unit will be empty back to back.  I hope this is the case with us, but if not, we can find something to do after checking out of the first unit.  Maybe we can take in a movie and have lunch while waiting.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been several years, but when we exchanged in, we didn't have a room confirmation.  In fact, I think I just asked at the front desk when we registered.  

We really enjoyed it there and wouldn't mind going back again.  Good snag!


----------



## hajjah (Jun 12, 2010)

I am very pleased with these last minute vacations.  Using 9,000 pts for each week in Aruba is a bargain.


----------



## scooter (Jun 17, 2010)

hajjah said:


> Update:  We are now confirmed into Casa Del Mar for two weeks next month.  Hopefully, I will be able to get the resort to assign us to the same unit both weeks.  Should we ask for a particular location?  I want to ask for a top floor since we really dislike hearing people above us.



We own several weeks at ABC. For those who dont know, ABC and CDM were originally one resort. They are physically connected and guest have charging priveleges on either side of the resort and use of all facilities. All of the CDM 2 BR units overlook the ocean. This part of the beach is much quieter and less crowded than the high rise area. The only advantage to being on the ground floor is the walk out to the pool...a handy thing if you have young kids. Would you like restaurant or dive shop recommendations?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 18, 2010)

scooterjuanita said:


> We own several weeks at ABC. For those who dont know, ABC and CDM were originally one resort. They are physically connected and guest have charging priveleges on either side of the resort and use of all facilities. All of the CDM 2 BR units overlook the ocean. This part of the beach is much quieter and less crowded than the high rise area. The only advantage to being on the ground floor is the walk out to the pool...a handy thing if you have young kids. Would you like restaurant or dive shop recommendations?



Wow, I was there and didn't realize they were physically connected.  As I remember, the next resort was a bit up the beach.  But then again, I might have been lulled into an island-type state of hypnosis. 

I do remember all the 2 BDs had ocean view and there was a small casino facing the road as you came into the resort.   Whatever the case, I liked the place precisely because it wasn't high rise.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been reading so many message boards with dining suggestions.  I am printing out a list.  We have not been to Aruba since 2006 so things may have changed a bit.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 28, 2010)

For anyone who has stayed at CDM, is it wise for us to travel next month with our DVD player?  I've read that there are no players in the units, but that you can rent one.  We are there for 2 weeks, so I could see spending that extra money on something else, like eating out.


----------



## scooter (Jun 29, 2010)

hajjah said:


> For anyone who has stayed at CDM, is it wise for us to travel next month with our DVD player?  I've read that there are no players in the units, but that you can rent one.  We are there for 2 weeks, so I could see spending that extra money on something else, like eating out.



I dont remember whether there are DVD players in the units....but then I always travel with the dvd player for the kid and the laptop for me. Enjoy your trip! Will you be diving? I can give you some good leads in that department.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 30, 2010)

I did finally receive a reply from the resort about the possibility of us staying in the same units for two weeks.  They advised me to fax a copy of our confirmations.  Thanks for your help, but none of us are into diving.  One friend might decide to snorkel.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 25, 2010)

We just returned tonight from our two week stay at Casa Del Mar.  The units are in much need of being updated.  The best thing about our vacation was having a great housekeeper.  She really went above and beyond to ensure that our unit was clean.  I was told that the units are scheduled to be refurbished, but just with new beds, kitchen appliances and painting.  I think that much more needs to be done.  I'm always reminded that the gold crown status in the Caribbean isn't what most people expect.  I will try to write a review after I get some rest.

Btw, the new gym equipment was finally delivered on Tuesday and the gym is now up and running.  There are 4 treadmills, 3 bikes and an elliptical machine.  Prior to the new equipment being delivered, we only worked out one day since the only thing working were the bikes.  They too were so dated.  I found the room to be too dark and smelly.  Parking was a problem daily.  Several nights we came in and had to drive around for some time before finding a space to park.  We were advised that the lot in front of CDM is a public parking lot.  Well, that means that owners and guests must fend for themselves when trying to park.  That was a nightmare.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 25, 2010)

Hajjah, which unit did you stay in?


----------



## JudyH (Jul 26, 2010)

We will be there in December---any advice?


----------



## hajjah (Jul 27, 2010)

We stayed in unit #1409 for both weeks, which was a plus.  I would advise anyone staying for two weeks to email the resort prior to arrival and request to stay in the same unit.  

Oh, our unit was on the 4th floor just around the corner from the elevator.  The laundry room was just across from our door, but this was never a problem.  I always request the top floor when staying in a timeshare or hotel.  It was not available for this trip.  We heard the noise from chairs being moved around.  During one night in particular, the neighbor above me was moving the chairs around at 6:45 AM.  I could not believe my ears.  I had to call the front desk and request for them to contact the people overheard to stop moving the furniture.  We also heard the balcony and closet doors opening and closing from our overhead neighbors.  You would think that the concrete structure would be more sound proof.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear it may have gone downhill.  I dug out my records and found we were in Room 1405, and it overlooked the pool and ocean.  But also found out it was 6 years ago (my how time flies!).

It wasn't fancy, but I remember it as clean and really very nice.  We really enjoyed it as it was more laid-back than the highrises, and fewer people to fight over the beautiful beach area.


----------



## jadejar (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I read they have a 2 year special assessment coming up this fall and next fall, maybe for updating the resort?  We really enjoyed a week there, but it was 6 years ago.


----------

